# GEESE LEFT SAND LAKE



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Was went hunting at sand lake today and the geese were all going south it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

With your record of lying in posts I suspect Sand Lake is full to the brim with snows. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I think people need to take ENGLISH lessons before they can sign up on these forums. It hurts my brain to read some of this crap.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> TWEET SD Posted: Sat Mar 25, 2006 10:33 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think people need to take ENGLISH lessons before they can sign up on these forums. It hurts my brain to read some of this crap.


 :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin: :lol: :rollin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Sand Lake was at 100,000 geese Friday. No weather events have come through that would drive them south. In fact, I bet numbers are climbing by the minute. :withstupid:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

good post


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

on saturday there was no 100,000 geese at sand lake national wildlife refuge and thats for a fact i know it said it but we saw maybe 30,000 to 50,000 might be more today alot were going into nodak and some south and some came from the south but still alot of huntable #s


----------



## ryan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes poepl kant spell fore ****te these dayes. 
some friends of mine were disapointed areound Watertown sd. What ever that says.
Later
Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

spec101 said:


> Was went hunting at sand lake today and the geese were all going south it sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


How many of these blatently BS threads are you going to start?

Grow up.


----------



## madhunt (Dec 28, 2004)

you go Chris-I was between Sand Lake and Britton SD all week. There was 4 times the geese in the area by the end of week and all over the place-they flew all 4 points of the compass. They'll be back-for what it is worth the numbers around Sand Lake were close to the same numbers 2005 1 year ago. In fact I may have seen more geese this year! 2005 peak was 1 Mil this past weekend. That number is from Sand Lake office-not some dude guessing from the ground.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

There is 1million on sand lake right now?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> 2005 peak was 1 Mil this past weekend


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

They are actually starting to leave there were 100.000 on sunday and now its tuesday and there are 50,000!!!!!!!! :withstupid:


----------

